# Gray Fox



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

When I got up this morning, I looked out the window and spotted movement in the swamp and caught a glimpse of a fox. Through out the day, I kept my eyes open and finally spotted him again. I grabbed my camera and sneaked outside and waited for him to appear. 10 minutes later he did. I see more red foxes around, but this guy was special even for a gray.


----------



## Hawgleg (Jan 3, 2009)

Nice pic!!


----------



## doogie mac (Oct 24, 2010)

Yeah,great shot!
They are really a beautiful animal. They can climb trees,so 
im told....


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Nice!


----------



## fathom this (Feb 10, 2008)

Looks just like the one I have mounted. Nice pic.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Thats one heck of a picture. We are talking about having a picture of the year contest with top entries to go into a ms.com calendar and that picture would make the cut. 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

Thanks Steve that is a real compliment. Thanks to the other members for their kind comments as well. In all the time I have been here, I have only caught glimpes of three grey foxes and I was lucky to get a picture of this one. I stood in the snow with just slippers hiding behind an oak tree after I spotted him moving across the railroad grade in front of my place.

When he came into view, I had to lean my camera against the tree to hold it steady as I was freezing. I didn't have time to put my coat on either but it was well worth the effort. That fox is a beautiful animal and the size of his tail is half as big as he is. Well anyway that's the story behind the picture.


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

Sweet pic Ray!
I'm certain you'll see that one again.
They don't range too far.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Very nice picture Ray.

Yep, they don't travel too far so you have a good chance at seeing him again.


----------



## corihor (Mar 8, 2011)

That is awesome. Nice pic!


----------

